# Xét tuyển Cao Đẳng Dược - Catiedu



## KOanh123 (8 Tháng chín 2021)

XÉT TUYỂN CAO ĐẲNG DƯỢC - CATIEDU​
*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Giới thiệu về Ngành Cao Đẳng Dược tại Catiedu
2. Mục tiêu đào tạo ngành Cao đẳng Dược tại Catiedu
3. Chương trình đào tạo Cao đẳng Dược đạt chuẩn Bộ Y tế
4. Nhu cầu thị trường và cơ hội việc làm của sinh viên Cao Đẳng Dược
5. Vị trí việc làm của sinh viên Cao Đẳng Dược sau khi ra trường
6. Kết luận*

Trong thực trạng hiện nay. Ngành dược sĩ là một ngành HOT trong những ngành đào tạo về y tế, sức khỏe. Khi có bằng dược sĩ trong tay, các em có thể sẽ làm một trong những công việc chuyên môn về dược hoặc thậm chí có thể làm giáo viên giảng dạy các môn liên quan đến dược. Chính vì thế ngành *Cao Đẳng Dược* là ngành mà luôn được các sinh viên quan tâm khi lựa chọn ngành học để phát triển trong tương lai.

*1. Giới thiệu về Ngành Cao Đẳng Dược tại Catiedu
- Dược sĩ là gì?*
Dược sĩ là những người làm việc, làm các công tác chuyên môn về ngành sược trong ngành y tế. Dược sĩ cũng chính là những người tham gia vào quá trình theo dỡi diễn biến bệnh tật của bệnh nhân sau khi dùng thuốc, những phản ứng của cơ thể sau khi dùng thuốc, những phản ứng của cơ thể với thuốc, đông thời cũng chính là những người giải thích các kết quả xét nghiệm lâm sàng. Thông qua những kết quả lâm sàng này, dược sĩ phải kết hợp với bác sĩ hoặc một số nhân viên y tế khác (nhân viên kỹ thuật y sinh, nhân viên kỹ thuật xét nghiệm y học,..) để tìm ra phương hướng điều trị tốt nhất cho bệnh nhân.









*- Điểm nổi bật khi theo học tại Catiedu: 


Cao Đẳng Dược *hiện nay là một ngành trọng điểm của Catiedu. Không chỉ vậy, ngành học này còn có vai trò không thể thiếu trong hệ thống y tế hiện nay. Ngành Dược chủ yếu liên quan đến dược phẩm với rất nhiều lĩnh vực khác nhau như bào chế thuốc, sản xuất và kinh doanh thuốc, kiểm định chất lượng thuốc hay cũng là giáo dục trên lĩnh vực dược học.


 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục


 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy


 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành


 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%


 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn


*2. Mục tiêu đào tạo ngành Cao đẳng Dược tại Catiedu*


Đi theo tiến trình chung của thế giới, mục tiêu đào tạo của Catiedu về ngành Cao đẳng Dược là đào tạo ra những Dược sĩ có kiến thức chuyên môn và kỹ năng nghề Dược vững chắc, có phẩm chất đạo đức tốt để có thể đảm đương vai trò của một người Dược sĩ trong thời đại hội nhập.


Khi tham gia học tại Catiedu bên cạnh các kiến thức khoa học cơ bản, người học ngành Dược còn được chú trọng đào tạo về khoa học công nghệ liên quan đến lĩnh vực dược phẩm, các kỹ năng kiến thức chuyên môn nghề Dược… để có thể tiếp cận với công nghệ dược hiện đại. Người học được cung cấp các kiến thức chuyên ngành Dược để hiểu đầy đủ các quá trình chuyển đổi và chuyển hóa thuốc trong cơ thể người bệnh, những phản ứng bất lợi trong quá trình sử dụng thuốc, tương tác qua lại khi kết hợp nhiều loại thuốc với nhau và tìm ra những công thức phối hợp thuốc để mang lại hiệu quả chữa bệnh cao nhất.

*3. Chương trình đào tạo Cao đẳng Dược đạt chuẩn Bộ Y tế*

Ngoài ra, với sự giúp đỡ của các Hãng Dược phẩm Sài Gòn tham vấn thì Nhà trường đã xây dựng một chương trình đào tạo Dược sĩ tiên tiến, thiên về thực hành, giảm phần lớn thời lượng học lý thuyết để tạo cơ hội cho sinh viên ngành Dược tích lũy kinh nghiệm thực tế ngày trong quá trình học. Bên cạnh các kiến thức chuyên môn ngành Dược thì người học còn được chú trọng bồi dưỡng về ngoại ngữ và những kĩ năng mềm quan trọng để hành nghề Dược tương lai như kỹ năng giao tiếp bán hàng, kỹ năng thuyết trình, kỹ năng làm việc theo nhóm, kỹ năng marketing dược và được rèn luyện tinh thần để có thể chịu được áp lực trong công việc với cường độ cao.








*4. Nhu cầu thị trường và cơ hội việc làm của sinh viên Cao Đẳng Dược*


Nghề Dược được coi là một trong những nghề cao quý bậc nhất trong xã hội với thu nhập ổn định và luôn được xã hội coi trọng. Công việc của người  Dược sĩ liên quan trực tiếp đến công tác chăm sóc và bảo vệ sức khỏe cũng như tính mạng của con người.


Nghề Dược bao gồm các công việc làm liên quan đến sản xuất, nghiên cứu, lưu thông cũng như đảm bảo chất lượng thuốc, đồng thời Dược sĩ vừa làm công tác quản lý quầy thuốc vừa tư vấn và hướng dẫn người dân sử dụng thuốc an toàn, tiết kiệm, hiệu quả. Ngành Dược hiện đang thu hút nhiều người học do nhu cầu xã hội tăng cao đối với nhân lực am hiểu về dược phẩm. Vì vậy cơ hội việc làm cho người học Dược sĩ Trường Cao đẳng Dược ra trường là khá lớn.


*5. Vị trí việc làm của sinh viên Cao Đẳng Dược sau khi ra trường*


Người đang hoạt động trong lĩnh vực dược phẩm thì được gọi chung là dược sĩ, đảm nhiệm những công việc dưới đây:



Dược sĩ lâm sàng chịu trách nhiệm trong việc cung ứng và đảm bảo chất lượng thuốc và cả về số lượng thuốc trong viện, tham vấn với các bác sĩ khám chữa bệnh trong việc kê toa, cảnh báo sự tương tác thuốc đồng thời hướng dẫn và chỉ định sử dụng thuốc với những trường hợp bệnh nhân đặc biệt.
Dược sĩ sẽ trực tiếp tham gia nghiên cứu về quy trình sản xuất thuốc, các công thức và các dạng bào chế, hoạt chất mới trong thuốc, theo dõi và đảm bảo được quy trình dây chuyền sản xuất, đảm bảo chất lượng thuốc ra ngoài phải đạt chất lượng theo tiêu chuẩn ISO, nuôi trồng và chiết xuất dược liệu thanh các dạng thuốc,….

*






6. Kết Luận*


Có thể thấy rằng, Cao đẳng Dược hệ chính quy không quá khắt khe với việc lựa chọn các đối tượng học tập. Điều quan trọng là bạn phải có đam mê, gắn bó với nghề. Năng lực chuyên môn của người học sẽ được tích lũy trong suốt quá trình học tập với chương trình đào tạo tiên tiến. Vì vậy, đối với những bạn muốn học ngành Dược ngay khi tốt nghiệp bậc trung học phổ thông, hãy đăng kí để học ngay tại Catiedu



Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia định.
Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI


----------

